# Please help - Cream Cheese question



## drl (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm having a argument with someone on this..... Is there cheese in some form or the other in cream cheese??


----------



## MJ (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes. :?


----------



## drl (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you!! I said that there was cheese in a cream cheese cake and she said no it's not cheese its cream cheese, and I said thats still cheese and she said no it's not.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2005)

Cream cheese is cheese.  It's a fresh cheese (not aged) similar to the French Neufchatel.  In fact, it was "invented" in the USA by someone trying to create French Neufchatel.

Cream cheese has a higher fat content than Neufchatel.  If you check out a package of Philadelphia brand 1/3 less fat cream cheese, you'll see that it's labeled as Neufchatel.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 1, 2005)

If the milk forms a curd and you're eating the curds, you're eating cheese!

Yep - cream cheese is cheese - just not as hard, processed or aged as other cheeses.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 2, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Cream cheese is cheese.  It's a fresh cheese (not aged) similar to the French Neufchatel.  In fact, it was "invented" in the USA by someone trying to create French Neufchatel.
> 
> Cream cheese has a higher fat content than Neufchatel.  If you check out a package of Philadelphia brand 1/3 less fat cream cheese, you'll see that it's labeled as Neufchatel.



personally andy m, i only buy neufchatel, i much prefer the flavor and texture and the lower fat and calories is a plus.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2005)

norgeskog:

I switched to the neufchatel as a weight control measure.  It's not as tasty (IMO) as real cream cheese with a bagel and lox, but it's not awful.

Andy M.


----------



## tj (Mar 6, 2005)

I think that cream cheese has less fat than butter and since neufchatel has 1/3 less fat than cream cheese, I have used it as a butter substitute on toast, etc.  Add just a little bit of preserves, etc. and it is not bad.


----------

